# Ruined a perfectly good hunting trip



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Well I sealed the deal on Friday and ruined a perfectly good hunting trip by ending it early. Not huge by any means but its my biggest buck so far. Luckily most people up there didn't want to walk 200yds to look in a bowl or they would have beat me to him.
[attachment=0:105t5wbu]uploadfromtaptalk1349143487676.jpg[/attachment:105t5wbu]


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

great buck!!!!!!!!!! bring on some cows!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Way to get ur done!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Awesome!!! :O||:


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Great buck!


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not big?! That is a brute!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

sure hope my hunt this year gets ruined


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> sure hope my hunt this year gets ruined


Same here! I have been having perfect hunts for way too long now.


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

I would take one like that any day any time even right when it breaks day won't mind a " ruined " hunt


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

ultramagfan2000 said:


> Luckily most people up there didn't want to walk 200yds to look in a bowl or they would have beat me to him.


It looks (in your picture) like you didn't walk either!

Nice buck.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Actually PBH I stopped to help a father and young son drag their deer up to their polaris. I ride a Honda and the road is in front of the polaris.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That's an awesome buck and a great way to ruin a hunt. I can't think of any better ways actually


----------

